
Brexit case 'of fundamental constitutional importance' - scottdw
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/37639307
======
scottdw
Today's transcript: [https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/publications/santos-and-m-v-
sec...](https://www.judiciary.gov.uk/publications/santos-and-m-v-secretary-of-
state-for-exiting-the-european-union-transcripts/)

